Ask HN: Can we train a neural network to write code? - shjain123
======
mcdevhammer
You can use a RNN to generate code, but not for any particular purpose. It
would be syntactically correct nonsense.

------
informatimago
Nope.

But you could build a system made of several ANN (of different kinds), that
could "think" and learn to write code.

